# How to view objections online??



## Squirms (24 Feb 2011)

We have a planning permission application being processed at the moment (very nerve wracking times!!!!!!). I gather you can view objections and suggestions online, but don't see where or how when I look up my application online. The website says that objections are public business and details will be posted. Any idea where or how to view such?? We have canvassed all the neighbours and taken their suggestions into consideration when drawing up our final plans, but I feel it very unlikely that we still won't receive a few objections (it's quite a large project). Can anyone help? Thanks in advance!


----------



## onq (24 Feb 2011)

You will seldom find them online until after the expiry of the 5-week period.

Typically the planners can take up to two weeks to validate the permission after the counter staff check it in.
There are three more weeks for objections to be lodged, five weeks in total.
It can take up to four weeks for documetns to be scanned, possibly two.

So the only real way to find out about them is to ring up the planning desk who may tell you if they have been made.
They may even tell you the content, but realistically you need to call in to the local authority offices and read the planning file(s).

ONQ.

    [broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied               upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should     legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise       in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports  on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## Squirms (24 Feb 2011)

Thanks, that's great. Didn't really think they would be efficient enough to update the file in real time. It just sounded too good to be true, being able to monitor my application online. We have so much riding on it that it's hard not to obsess! I think I'll head into to the offices and have a look. Cheers.


----------



## onq (24 Feb 2011)

The normal thing to do is get updates from your architect whenever he's in there.

ONQ.

    [broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -  should     legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise        in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports   on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## shoestring (5 Mar 2011)

People who make submissions on planning files are just as worried as people making the planning applications, normally. That's why you will find that although it makes no difference whatsoever, objectors will leave it until the day the 5 weeks are up before making their views known. Thinking it will up-scuttle the process somehow. Well that's the law and that's why its better that you check with the local authority 5 weeks (minus 1 day counting from the date of receipt of the planning application) after you or your agent has lodged the application.


----------



## Squirms (22 Mar 2011)

Update:
I rang each week and, after what seemed like an age, the five weeks passed and case closed, no objections. Phew. 
I had been warned that people tend to leave it to the last day or two to make their objection, which is all well and good but, it means that they somewhat burn the bridge that might have led to a compromise or negotiation over the plans. 
We approached all the neighbours and explained our intentions and asked if they could see any issues or anything they might like us to reconsider. It helped but we still feared we'd get a few objections. 
Thank Christ that's over!!
Roll on the next three weeks now...


----------



## onq (23 Mar 2011)

Thanks for updating us Squirms, but don't get too excited just yet.

I was approached recently by a potential client to "Seek Leave to Appeal" because they hadn't seen the notice in time and hadn't objected.
This is an approach seldom used but adjoining landowners may avail of it.
This client of mine didn't have to as there was another objector who would be appealing.

There may be other bodies who can also object.
However, I don't have the reference for that.
For relatively small private works its not usual to see this.

Nevertheless, celebrate when you have the Grant in your hand, not before.
Fingers crossed.

ONQ.

    [broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied               upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself - should     legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise       in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports  on   the        matters    at     hand


----------



## threebedsemi (23 Mar 2011)

There is also another route to appeal, though it rarely to my knowledge comes up in small scale or domestic developments. It occurs when the Planning Authority issues a decision to grant permission with conditions which substantially alter the details of the original application. A third party who is affected by the alterations, and had not objected to the original application, may have a right to appeal to An Bord Pleanala based on the alterations.

As ONQ has said, there are also bodies wo can appeal without having made an observation. You would be aware of these if you had done your homework however, as they are likely to have appealed other adjoining applications (for instance a fisheries board would appeal all applications for one off houses in an area which they felt was particulary sensitive re. effluent treatment etc.)


----------



## onq (24 Mar 2011)

Hey threebedsemi,

Where is that option in the Acts - it is covered under the same section as the one that afford adjoining owners the right to seek leave to appeal?

I'd be very interested in finding that out - its all grist to the mill. 

ONQ.

    [broken link removed]

    All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied                upon    as a defence or support - in and of itself -  should     legal       action     be    taken.
    Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise        in            Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports   on   the        matters    at     hand


----------

